# Howling Griffon 1st Company (WIP)



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

This is my rendition of the Howling Griffons first Company. i am using a variant on the paint scheme in that thay have the white shoulder pad rims and white helmets. Insignium Astartes stated there were no company colors ....but i wanted these to pop out against other Griffons:grin:

This will be a RT Heavy army since I have alot of old figs.

Enjoy and please feel free to comment i hope to post at least once a week.

Rayrod64


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice work! I'm particularly liking the whirlwind/predator hybrid tank 
You gonna give the models and fluff/names etc, or is this more of a painting showcase?


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks ! Here go a couple more with the beginings of my Contemptor......


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

Heres my version of the chaplin Dred Titus and some more Griffons. I still have to do the fine detail work. Icons eyes and such... but im hoping that by posting i will continue to paint and stay motivated.... I also have a couple of pix of my scratchbuilt thunderhawk.... i want to post more of that project in a seperate thread....


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

My plan is to make a full company of 100 Marines with named and numbered squads... here are a couple more and this should be it till next weekend....
Cheers all

Rayrod64


----------



## Mr.Malevolent (Jun 19, 2011)

Very nice. Its always good to see some love for the Howling Griffons and done well! + rep


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

the chaplain dreadnought is nuts, in a good way of course


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Love it. +rep. Stay motivated and just go one squad at a time. It takes a while to build and paint a whole company. I'm currently working on my 5th.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice to see the old school minis mixed in there. I love the paint job on the LR crusader. How you've done the termie cross is brilliant. Well done.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm loving the older mini's. It so good seeing those out on the table and painted well. Just as it's always nice to see some well done Howling Griffons.

Great work, keep it up!


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm not a fan of all the really old models. Some of the not so old ones like the storm bolter/power sword captain are cool though. I really like your painting though. Your quartering is very clean and the colours are vibrant. +rep


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks Guys I do apprieciate all the comments... more to come soon:biggrin:
Cheers
Rayrod64


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

They look really cool man, not a chapter we tend to see very often ( I think it's because people are afraid of yellow ) can't wait to see more


----------



## feckwit101 (Mar 1, 2010)

WOW, i am defo a fan of this and will keep an eye on it as the army progress's, i really like the paint job on the land raider

keep up the good work


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

heres a pix of an inquistor hat hangs out with the Griffons. workin on the first squad and the Contemper. If you gents out there can come up with some names for the squads i would apprieciate it....

cheers


----------



## furioso-prime (Jun 30, 2011)

that is a gorgeous army


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, awesome stuff .


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Needs more griffon iconography.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

needs more old models


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

This must simply be one of the best painted SM forces I have ever seen! Keep it up!


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello again 


I will update today with a squad of assault terminators and First squad 1st platoon

I also finished the Contemptor Pattern Dreadnaught, 

1st platoon 1st squad:




























Assault Terminato Sqad:


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

I have also finished the Contemptor Patern Dred


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

im totally loving the CCWs of the contemptor dread! looks really awesome! i really like how you made your first company stand out with a white trim and white helmets and your highlights are good, nice and subtle


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Your work is making me want to create a codex army. I'm between Nova Marines, Raptors, and Mentors.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

do you have more RT and 2nd edition era models left to add to this force?, as they are simply the best characterful models GW have done and its nice to see models I grew up with and made me smile


----------



## Fenrisian (Jun 12, 2011)

Painting is very clean and Howling Gryphon are rarely seen. Only thing left to do : drill those barrel


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys I do apprieciate it.

I am looking to complete 2 platoons of 4 squads each and 1 support platoon with scouts and devastators.
Each squad will have at least 4 or 5 RT era figs. I also am trying to make a sculpt if the griffon to put on the shoulder pads my sculpting skills are weak at best but I'm going to see how it goes. More updates soon.... and I will drill them out... good call!
Cheers


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

love the landraider nicely done. i was going to do griffions with the badab paint scheme.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

The little studs on the Contemptor are subtle but excellent.

I've always loved the Howling Griffons and you don't disappoint


----------



## Mr.Malevolent (Jun 19, 2011)

That Contemptor is pure win! Did you sculpt the studs?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome, as stated before an uncommon chapter and you have done it justice.


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

Mr.Malevolent said:


> That Contemptor is pure win! Did you sculpt the studs?


I didnt sculpt them. I used some lead birdshot. I usually use it to balance models so they dont fall over, I just drilled a shallow hole about half the depth of the shot and then glued it in. 

Im going to post a couple of Chaplins that I put some finishing touches on and my terminator sargent.
Enjoy


----------



## Nolo (Sep 28, 2011)

*Great Job, although these minis look even better in person. I've had the pleasure of seeing these with me own eyes, arg!! sorry got on a rant there. keep up the good work and lets see some more picks.
-nolo*


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks Nolo I really apprieciate the comment. CAant wait to see some of your Dark Angels posted soon! Git 'er done!

This Saturdays update:

I started the basecoats on 2nd Squad 1st Platoon, a techmarine, and I finished my Assault Terminator Sargent. I Purchased a FW Tyberos the Red Wake to represent him. I magnetised the model and trimed him in white. I also added the blue stripe on the helm as a rank designator. I picked blue because Howling Griffons are a Ultramarine sucsessor Chapter.

As always all comments are welcome!

Cheers all


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good! Can I ask a favor on the behalf of the members of heresy? Please put up a tutorial on how you do your color scheme. You pull it off well and it is difficult to do at best.


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

Sure, if it will help someone out there I will start working on one and post it.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just went through your thread here mate and I must say that you have some stunning models. The inclusion of the RT era marines has added a lot of character and individual flavor to each of your squads and the end result is just brilliant. The quartering is very neatly done, and I must say that your yellows and reds are very nicely executed. Certainly tempts me to start a Howling Griffons army myself...... I look forward to following along with this log, and I am sorry that I have missed out on it up until now.


----------



## Nolo (Sep 28, 2011)

*HAHA! Sure thing there brotha. I will show the progress of angels, but first I think I will start with the Tau. So be on the lookout for those minis. Again great job!!!

-nolo*


----------



## Nolo (Sep 28, 2011)

Nolo said:


> *Thanks Nolo I really apprieciate the comment. CAant wait to see some of your Dark Angels posted soon! Git 'er done!*


HAHA! Sure thing there brotha. I will show the progress of angels, but first I think I will start with the Tau. So be on the lookout for those minis. Again great job!!!

-nolo


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey all!

Sorry I havent posted in two weeks but real life has a way to jump in and take presedence over our great hobby. But I havent been Idle either.. Since my last update I started a painting tutorial and did a little kitbashing. I always wanted a Diffrent type of landraider and the Achilles seemed to fit that niche. Unfotunatly with 2 kids and a wife I just couldnt spare the $120 bucks at the moment so I got some plasticard and some styrene rods and came up with my own. This is what Ive come up with over the weekend.

Enjoy ...and as always comments always welcomed...



















My multi meltas


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

The following are the sponsons which I did in the Phobos Pattern...Just to have something a little diffrent.



















The front armour










The mounted guns.. and exit points


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Fantastic conversion. Looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

Just a quick note of apology to all the heretics out there from my job here in NJ. 

Sorry i havent kept up with my pages here, Yellow and red were driving me nuts for a bit. So I had to back down from it for a bit. But im starting to get the bug again and expect to be posting some pix soon prob by Sunday i have finished up the LandRaider Achilles and basecoated it will update with pix soon.

Ive also been working on Some Fantasy Empire and Vampire Counts. 

But I really want to finish these Howling Griffons See you soon with a update

Rayrod64:victory:


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

Finally an update! As promised.... I finished most of my Land raider Achilles I changed the sponsons a bit I was going to add a vent / access panel on the side but decided against it wasnt looking the way I wanted. so I ended up putting a couple of smoke launchers instead:




























It was around this time I started to get prime the tank and found a old forgeworld Space Wolf Terminator Nolo had given me.... Sure enough I primed it also and laid down a basecoat:


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

About this I decided against the old space marine tank commander i had he seemed too static and went with the newer Ultramarine commander after dremeling off his icons i primed him up to lead on....










I went on basecoating my tank and adding to the SW Terminator....


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

After the red basecoat i made a stencil for the ident on the side, im using the bombard to show its a part of the Hvy Support company, In yellow of course:grin:





































Here ive hilighted the yellow slowly but surly getting back into the painting. More updates soon











Cheers Everyone
Rayrod64


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Everything is looking fantastic mate! That achilles is boss!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Everything about that Land Raider, from the conversion work to the paint job, is stunning. Looking forward to seeing more like this.


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey Gents! I finally finished my Landraider Achillies Phobos Pattern! The griffon Head and circular Plate were made from greenstuff using insta mold on a empire demi griff head. 

Heres is the model with all the plastic work finished:




























and the primed :










Ive been using unit designations as the contrasting color my models so i made a template of the bobmbard for the heavy company and used that:


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

and the finished Vehicle.....
































































next i will finish up the second platoon......hopefully:shok:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very cool work man!! 

How is Instamold as a product? I have considered picking some up but had concers regarding the detail of the mold and its reuseablility.


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

Its quite good. I have gotten some good results with the griffon heads and the round symbol. I am still playing around with it but i have tried to make some shoulder pads but ive punctured through the plastic so i have to practice to get the right depth... on the plus side you can just throw it in some hot water and reform it.


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

in my newest update i have been working on a couple of things, I converted a Chapter Master and started painting my Cestus Assault Ram....

First the Chapter Master..
The base is the torso and legs of the Calgar model to this im adding wings fron the hitech tech priest,chapterhouse studio lightning claws,scibor shoulder pads, 2 jumpacks, some greenstuff and a head I found in the bitzbox...not sure where from but i like the cyborg look to it... all in all it took around 10 hours to do..


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Afternoon,

Saw this model in the Conversion Deathmatch thread but didn't want to comment there.

TDA + Jump Pack. An interesting Concept.

Not a fan of the 'Lightning Claws', the claws are too widely spaced but the Jump Pack is excellent, the wings fit just right and give the model a dramatic feel.

Alice


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

I wanted to paint the inside of the Cestus first. even though i can only see details about 4 inches in. I like the model so much im tating my time with it.

I generally followed the FW master modeller book 2 for the interior,
Basecoated codex grey, then used model color silver grey as the middle range color finished up with white as the final color. I used a sponge (first time) to add scratches to the bulkheads...
Enjoy and comment please!


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

thanks alice.

I did think about adding the extra claw but decided against it.... i thought it would be cool to do a blade-breaker type thing in his backround. And thanks for commenting, it does help in the way I see my models, other views and ideas can only make it better.

thanks again
rayrod64


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I really like the Chapter Master conversion. Concept and execution are both great.


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello Gents
After a small break when the website went down i going to finish posting my cestus assault ram. I will be updating this weekend and probably starting a Imperial Guard Log. painting the red and yellow gets rough after a bit...:wacko:

So I hope to continue with both. 
as always comments and critiques always welcome
Cheers
Rayrod64


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Some lovely work here, I'm looking forward to seeing your assault ram 

Welcome back

As for IG they're amazing, Lemons and Vendettas ftw!


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey gents!
I finally got the camera away from the wife:grin:
so I can finish up posting My Cestus Assalt Ram...

I have to order some griffon decals from armourcast cause my freehand is just horrible that way i can add company heraldry. I also already ordered some number stencils. This is my first attemp at air brush and weathering. as always Comments and critiques are welcome....

Rayrod64


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

here are a couple more.....


----------

